# Taunus Trails Richtung Norden?



## Rockyman (30. März 2009)

Hallo Rhein-Main Biker 

Wir planen eine Tour im Hessischen und die erste Etappe soll von Frankfurt über den Taunus Richtung Wetzlar gehen. Vom Hauptbahnhof FFM nehmen wir die S Bahn bis Oberursel und treten dann erst in die Pedale.
Nun meine Frage: Welche Trails Richtung Norden würdet ihr besonders empfehlen. Mit Trails meine ich möglichst Singletrails, die Spass machen und auch ein bisschen Technik fordern. Dafür würden wir auch kleinere Umwege in Kauf nehmen. Das Ziel muss auch nicht unbedingt Wetzlar sein. Es wäre einfach schön Richtung Norden ein schönes Stück Offroad voran zu kommen. Über interessante Insidertipps würde ich mich besonders freuen und sage schon mal im voraus vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.

Bikergruss,  Stefan


----------



## taunusflitzer (31. März 2009)

moin,

grundsätzlich kannst du dich, einmal von oberusel/hohe mark auf dem sandplacken angekommen erst auf dem limesweg halten und später dann dem "schinderhannes"-weg weiter fahren - da sind einige schöne sachen dabei - nicht super technisch aber trotzdem mit spaß zu fahren. ziel ist dann wetzlar.

achte bei deiner planung darauf, dass du dem "schinderhannes" erst ab dem gaulskopf folgst. außerdem solltest du "hinter" dem militärgelände (bei wehrheim) den weg richtung kapersburg nehmren, um dann wieder auf den limes"damm" zu kommen.

achja, der "schinderhannes" ist teilweise noch immer mit dem alten ovale "naturparklogo" ausgeschildert und die sind gerade im freien extrem häufig fast unleserlich verwittert.

viel spaß beim weiterplanen

th!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. März 2009)

schau mal in diesen thread

vielleicht wirst du bei diesem oder einem seiner vorgänger fündig. im zweifel mal bei dd anfragen


----------



## Rockyman (3. April 2009)

Super
Leicht verspätet kommt hier noch mein Dankeschön. Es hat sich also sehr gelohnt bei euch "Taunusfüchsen" anzufragen. Die Tipps in diesem Post sind schon sehr wertvoll und auf dem PM Weg habe ich auch noch einen super Support erhalten. Soll noch einer "sture Hessen" sagen 

Ich wünsche euch eine sensationelle Bikesaison und immer schön Kette rechts.

Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## Easy (9. April 2009)

Zwischenstopp am Oberkleener See und dann oberhalb Oberkleen den Essigpfad (Markierung Rotes Dreieck - teilweise nicht einfach zu finden aber klasse) bis nach Hüttenberg, dann über den Karlsmund (3 verschiedene Downhills in 3 Schwierigkeitsstufen) nach Wetzlar. Dort: Biergarten an der Lahn


----------



## Rockyman (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Taunusbiker!

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag. Wir hatten eine Supertour und dank unserem Taunusguide Everstyle einen grossartigen Einstieg in die phantastischen Taunustrails!!!
So muss es sein:




Und dieser Superbiker hat die Sache voll im Griff







Vielen Dank!!!

Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## Everstyle (26. Mai 2009)

Tsja, vielen Dank für die Blumen! Auch ich hatte sehr viel Spaß auf der Tour und freue mich sehr darüber, dass meine kleine Auswahl euch zugesagt hat. 

Bemerkenswert: die gute Fahrtechnik von Rockyman, trotz des Nicht-Vorhanden-Sein des Profils auf dem Hinterrad, die Begeisterung von Bert für die Wälder im Taunus, die aus dem Nichts aufgetauchte Power von Robie nach den Sandwiches seiner Frau, die starke RR-Fahrer Kondition von Stefan und das trockene Wetter über den ganzen Tag (trotz der Gewitter Vorhersagen).

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE!

Everstyle


----------



## Rockyman (28. Mai 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert: die gute Fahrtechnik von Rockyman, trotz des Nicht-Vorhanden-Sein des Profils auf dem Hinterrad...
> 
> GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE!
> 
> Everstyle



Was heisst denn hier "Nicht-Vorhandensein des Profils" ???
Für einen "Rutschi-Teamfahrer" ist dieses Profil das Maximum 




Happy Trails,   Rocky


----------

